

Startup founder ducks jail after beating girlfriend 117 times - swombat
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/23/gurbaksh-chahal-domestic-violence_n_5201334.html

======
swombat
Imho if you want to look for someone in the tech industry worth crucifying for
his treatment of women, here's your guy.

~~~
anthony_franco
How's this for irony, he was on an episode of Secret Millionaire where he
donated to a battered women's shelter. You can't make this stuff up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZMwXRvbysY#t=241](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZMwXRvbysY#t=241)

------
tempodox
Huffington Post founder ducks jail after stealing 53791 news articles

